# Some of my artwork....



## CMSH (Oct 31, 2009)

Here are some pics of some of my artwork..... hope you guys like 















Im going through a 'I cant draw' stage at the moment....trust me when I say that I am having the equivalent of a 3 yr olds tantrum when it comes to trying to start a drawing.....


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Well your crazy for thinking you can't draw, haha. Those are absolutely AMAZING and if you ever feel you want to practice more, oh boy just let me know. ALL of your pictures are just soo detailed and look sooooo alive. I LOVE THEM!!!!


----------



## CMSH (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks APHA Momma, These days I do mostly image manipulation on the computer rather than drawing - as image manip. has an 'undo' button! lol


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Holy Crap! That is amazing!
They are all gorgeous, and you have great detail, shading, lightness and depth to your drawings.

haha. I like the undo button as well.. i am so used to it, that when I draw and mess up, I reach down and try to click it, but i realize it isnt there 

Keep up the good work, and if you ever need practice let me know! xD


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

there so gooood !!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

amazing, if you ever want any more practise drawing a paint mare, a filly, jumping, cross country, i can help you out.


keep up the great work.


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

wow theyre amaaazing!!!!!!!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

SHELL!! 
Gorgeous work, have seen some before on the other forum, very impressive!


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

Trust me-you're amazing. We all go through those stages but they come and go. But you could definitely make a living out of your art, you've got the talent for sure =)


----------



## CMSH (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks guys..... Ive been in this 'funk' for about 2 years now..... I have major anxiety attacks when it comes to even considering starting a drawing - we have what would be described as a 3 yr olds tantrum and arguments with my hubby with him saying 'You CAN do it, it WILL be fine' and me spitting it and bursting into tears and not able to start because I am in fear of stuffing it up...... its not pretty.... so I just dont go there these days..... 

Kayty!!! HAH! Hello there stranger!!! 

I have actually been recommending Kayty to people who enquire about my drawings..... she does great work....


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh goodness, another one....I went I won't tell you how long without drawing, years upon years because of the stress and anxiety. I'm trying to be more Zen about it this go round, but it's still there every single drawing. Your husband sounds like a thorough keeper.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

CMSH said:


> Thanks guys..... Ive been in this 'funk' for about 2 years now..... I have major anxiety attacks when it comes to even considering starting a drawing - we have what would be described as a 3 yr olds tantrum and arguments with my hubby with him saying 'You CAN do it, it WILL be fine' and me spitting it and bursting into tears and not able to start because I am in fear of stuffing it up...... its not pretty.... so I just dont go there these days.....
> 
> Kayty!!! HAH! Hello there stranger!!!
> 
> I have actually been recommending Kayty to people who enquire about my drawings..... she does great work....


Aw Shell thats no good  Have you just tried doing a few little doodles of your own mob, so there's no pressure trying to get it done on time and perfectly for a commission? Commissions are always stressfull, I'm always nervous before I start one, and then if anything goes wrong I panic and want to throw it out and start over, but in the end I figure it out and it comes together.
Thanks for refering people to me by the way, VERY much appreciated!!!


----------

